# Weak Spark



## YesSir (Feb 27, 2014)

New here, any help would be appreciated. I have an older Homelite generator w/ a 8 HP B&S that I got for free. Tried firing it up and she would not start. Checked for spark, nothing, so I replaced the coil w/ a new one. Put it all back together and checked for spark again and nothing. I ended up taking the recoil off and turned the motor over using a cordless drill, and at a high enough speed, it does spark, and I was able to get it started using the cordless to turn it over. I noted that when turning it over at slower speeds with the cordless, similar to that when pulling the recoil, that it did not have spark. So the motor must be turned over fast to get spark. What else should I be checking here? Any help would certainly be appreciated, thanks much


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If you can post the model type and code numbers off of the engine, that would be helpful. Do you know if your ignition setup has breaker points? What was the part number of the coil you installed?


----------



## YesSir (Feb 27, 2014)

B&S Model 195432/0779-01, I am fairly sure that it is not a points & condenser system, coil part number is 398811. Thanks for your help


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

What model Brigg and Stratton? Have you pulled the flywheel? I believe if you do, you'll see a cover. Remove the cover and check the gap.
When you say that you replaced the ignition coil, how did you set the gap? I have used a business card. When you use a feeler gauge, especially a metal one it's hard to set the gap between the ignition coil and the flywheel. Place the card between both pronges of the coil (I call it magneto coil) and the flywheel. If the coil is to big for one card, use two. Turn the flywheel until the magnet pulls both pronges to the wheel. Most flywheel has rivets attaching the magnet and you can pretty much line up those rivets to the pronges. Press the coil tightly against the wheel and tighten.
Also check for ground. 
What are you using to check the spark?

PS: I didn't see the post with the model number.


----------

